

Data Structures for Text Sequences [pdf] - anacleto
https://www.cs.unm.edu/~crowley/papers/sds.pdf

======
dalke
This should also have a [1998] in the title, like it was when first posted
here a couple of months ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8827887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8827887)
.

Also, why is this 17 year apparently unpublished paper interesting? The reason
it came up two months ago is as a research response around
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8826689)
.

